# Sky High RP



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

*teh banner goe herez*


ACHIEVEMENTS:
20 Pages- Dec 20 2006, 07:00 PM by Gengar! Congrats!
30 Pages- Dec 21 2006, 12:58 PM by Gengar! Congrats!
40 Pages- Dec 21 2006, 02:37 PM by Gabbylala! Congrats!
50 Pages-
60 Pages-

THINGS TO KNOW:
Bell ringing will take place in my posts, by a Orange Color Font.

Each day starts and ends with boarding of the bus.

Every night, the RP will be closed so no flooding of RPing occurs.

The principal's name is Principal Powers (she can cancel out powers, so no messing with her!)

Try to stick to the same schedule every day, and speaking of schedules, there are 5 periods each day, so plan accordingly.

BELL SCHEDULE:
START  -- 1:00 PM PST
Period 1
Period 2
LUNCH (9, 10)/Period 3 (11, 12)
Period 3 (9/10/)/LUNCH (11,12)
Period 4
Period 5
END -- (Working on good time)

SCHEDULES:
 Dark


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm in.

Name: Ryan Carter
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Grade: 11th
-----
Hero or Sidekick: Hero
Powers: Can warp time and it's aspects. He can also warp through time and take people with him if he desires. He can also sense changes in time, such as what could happen if someone made a particular choice.
-----
Appearance: Long dark brown hair (hangs down to his shoulders), rectangular glasses (silver frame), dark blue eyes, always wears a white shirt and dark blue jeans, usually wears a iron cross on a simple black piece of cord, and black shoes
-----
Theme Song: N/A
Personality: Usually calm and level headed. He's slow to anger and even slower to forget a grudge. He's usually quiet and doesn't like to be bothered often with the same problem. He is quite knowledgeable and intelligent, and often arrives at logical conclusions when faced with a problem. His feelings rarely get in the way when he has to make a decision, so he's quite easy to work with.

((Edit: Expanded his power a little.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Schweet. We has a taker. Anybody else?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm...sounds fun.


Name: Dark (thats all, last name is unknown    			 )
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Grade: 11th

----
Hero or Sidekick: Hero
Powers: He's telekinetic. He can move things with his mind.
----
Appearence: Always wears a long, black, hooded cloack. His face is barely visible, but what does stand out is the dark purple hair that drapes over his eyes.
----
Theme Song: Erm..."If everyone cared" by Nickelback!     
Personality: Often mistook for a villian, by his appearence and strange behavior. Misunderstood, mellow, doesn't talk much. But when it comes to helping a fellow hero, he's right there, right away.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay. I'll wait for at least two or three more people, then we can start.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Never mind.     

ZZZZzzzzZZZZZZzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess ill do it.


Name:Sara Tring
Age:16
Gender:Female
Grade:11th



Hero or Sidekick:Sidekick
Powers:She has the power to reach to any length.Sometimes she can't get her arms,legs,or fingers back to normal.She can also heal the sick.Sometimes when she heals she heals too much and she faints.That is why she is a sidekick.


Appearence:Long blond hair.Blue eyes.Wears black and purple most of the time.Wears shox sneakers.


Theme song:Any primus song
Personality:
She is a straight a student.Loves all kind of animals.Kinda quiet.Gets angry easly.Doesnt have many friends so she usally spends her time writing poetry.She also plays the bass guitar,eletric guitar,and piano.

((Expanded powers))


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 20, 2006)

Name: Aqua Norina
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Grade: 10th (she got pushed up a grade)
-----
Hero or Sidekick: Hero!!!!!!
Powers: (If i can hav more than one,) She can fly and is pshycic only to others thoughts.
-----
Apperance: She has pure white hair and tan skin. She usually wears torn jeans and a blue Candie's t-shirt with black+blue converses.
-----
She isn't exactly the "social butterfly". She's to herself, could pass as anything, goth, prep, popular, depends on her mood. She will fall in love, if anyone wants.sssss


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Uhh...psst! You mean held back? 16 is 11th grade, methinks.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay. I'll add the others.

I forgot to tell you, but you have to RP formally in this RP. As in, you can't do this:

Hahaha!
*punched bob in teh face*

You have to RP like this:
Jeff laughed. Then he threw his fist across Bob's face.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

So for speech we use quotations, right?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Can we start? Or are you gonna make a big 'set-up' post?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Probably a Big Set-Up post.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay. *waits for the post semi-impatiently*


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 20, 2006)

Post in Avatar then!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Name:Tom Potter
Age:14
Gender:Male
Grade: 10th
-----
Hero or Sidekick: Hero
Powers:Flight and super speed
-----
Appearance:Spiked Hair like Sora, white shirt, blue pants, and red shoes.
-----
Others: He smart, quick witted, fast (DUH), nice.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Name: Miles Blues
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Grade: 12th
-----
Hero or Sidekick: Hero
Powers: Super intelligence, which I've trained to be able to become a psychic power.  I can use my psychis powers to do many things, but they aren't without their limits.
-----
Appearance: Short, kinda spiky black hair, either long sleeve T wit hsleeves rolled up part way or a jersey, khaki pants/shorts, adidas sambas
-----
Theme Song: Let's Go
Personality: Thoughtful, insightful, and quiet... usually.  When something really ticks me off, you don't wanna be by me.  Helpful, whne someone's in need.  Not overly aggressive nor calm, but somewhere in the middle.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Okay, that's it.

SPOTS ARE FULL.

Gimme a sec to post the first post...


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Okay, here's Post Numero Uno!!!))

The yellow school bus pulled up to the bus stop and opened its doors. After the flood of students piled in, the bus closed it's doors, and with a hiss of gas, took off down the streets. The bus started gaining speed, and quick, and before anybody could say anything, the bus shot out wings on the sides of it and launched into the air, scaring the crap out of the freshmen.
After about 10 minutes of flying, the bus slowed down and landed on a hovering 'island', with a gigantic building on it. This building was known as Sky High, the high school for every human with super-natural powers. The school was home to boys and girls alike for harnessing their powers, for good or evil purposes. Though the school has a good alignment, many kids still used their powers for evil purposes.

((So basically, everyone's getting off the bus... I'll go ahead and post my intro.))

Jason got off the bus, slowly heading towards school. He fixed his sunglasses, which were his trademark, other than his uncontrollable desire for heat, girls, and jokes. He looked up at Sky High's main building and frowned. He sighed, "Oh well. Just two more years of this, and I'll be gone!" He slowly started walking towards school.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

(OOC: Hoo-rah! Also, are we starting a new year? I'll assume we are for this post.)

Ryan stepped off the bus quietly, scanning the school's grounds. He sighed and started for the school. He noticed a few people from last year, but he wasn't really inclined to go talk to them. A few people were testing out their powers, but other than that it was a typical day at Sky High. He looked around for new arrivals. A few people were staring with disbelief at the school and grounds. He smiled and entered the school.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark glided down the steps of the bus and looked toward the school. He pulled his hood further over his eyes, and slowly moved toward the front doors. He stopped at the front door and looked up again, at the school. 'Hmmph. Smaller than I suspected' he thought, and used telekenisis to open the door, and walk in.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason headed up the massive stairs, and two people called from below. He looked back and saw some of his friends from last year and waved. When he turned around he had walked straight into Dark. "Ah!" He said, bumping into Dark and backing up, "Eheh... I'm sorry..."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark stared at Jason for atleast a minute, without a word. "Hmmph" He shrugged, as he walked off.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason shook his head after Dark walked away. "Jeez, talk about dark vibe..." He then started towards the cafeteria to find more of his friends.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

And here comes the star of the show... Miles Blues!

Worried about nothing at the moment... except his "contact" he's on the phone with... and Ms. Tring over there. 

Just another school year for me... and I'm going out with a bang!


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark sat down at a bench near his locker. He had realized that everyone was meeting in the cafeteria, but he refused to go in. He didn't need to talk to anyone. Dark just opened up a book, and started to read, alone in the hallway.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 20, 2006)

(ARGH! I logged out for Half an hour and missed it)


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

For some reason, Miles sensed Dark was feeling a bit down... so I went over there and asked him "how's it goin'?"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan headed for the cafeteria, trying to avoid contact with his old friends. He wasn't sure why, he just got this feeling that he should stick to himself. He entered the cafeteria and looked around. He noticed a girl with blond hair and a black T-shirt sitting by herself. He thought, _what the heck?_ and headed over.

He sat down and smiled.

"Hi. I'm Ryan."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Psst... Darth, if you can, don't use First-Person.))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((Psst... Darth, if you can, don't use First-Person.))


 (psst ok i didnt know)


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark realized another person was on the bench, asking him a question. Dark slightly turned his head the person's way, then glanced back at his book. "Arent you supposed to gather in the cafeteria?" Dark questioned in his low, quiet voice, without turning from his book.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Dark realized another person was on the bench, asking him a question. Dark slightly turned his head the person's way, then glanced back at his book. "Arent you supposed to gather in the cafeteria?" Dark questioned in his low, quiet voice, without turning from his book.


 Miles had never seen this guy before, so he figured he was a frosh.  He told him he should head to the commons to fraternize... or at least try to.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

The person next to Dark was trying to convince him to go to the cafeteria and "fratenize".
Dark flipped a page of his book, almost silently, then replied "Go." and sharply aimed his finger toward the cafeteria door, just across from them.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Miles left, but on his way to the cafteria, he used his psychic powers to flip a couple pages in the kid's book.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark snarled, and got up immediatly. 'You're not the only one with telekinetic abilities, my friend!' he thought, as he lifted the kid from his feet, and flung him across the floor. Dark sat back down, and found his page in the book again.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Before the girl could answer, he noticed a commotion going on outside the cafeteria.

"I'll be right back." He said to the girl. He went over and peered out of the doors, looking at the guy on the floor and the guy sitting on the bench. He raised his eyebrows and looked at the guy on the bench. He helped up the kid on the floor and glared at the book.

He paused time and grabbed the book from the kid. He hid it in the kid's backpack and unpaused time. He patted the guy that had been on the floor on the back and went back into the cafeteria.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason heard a large bang as well. He wheeled around and went to the hall to see Dark reading and Miles on the ground. Then he realized that Dark was the scary guy he bumped into earlier, so he got up against the lockers to try to hide.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark's book...it was gone. 'Phh...' he growled, suspecting this had something to do with that child he threw to the ground. Dark got up, and slowly walked in to the cafeteria, un-noticed. He leaned against a corner, arms folded, and closed his eyes. Waiting for the Principle, or someone to admit them to their first class.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Miles just walked away.  He wasn't going to waste his time with this bum, not now at least.

But this was serious; no one was going to take the school away from Miles.  So, he went to talk to an old friend, a friend he hadn't dared talk to in over 3 years: Tracer.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark watched the one he had thrown across the floor. 'Who does this one think he is?' he thought. Dark checked his watch, he was becoming impatient. 'Hmm...first class should begin any minute now...'


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

*rrrrrrr-ing*

And the students headed to first period....


Miles noticed that bum Dark was in his class, Government 202.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

So far, Tom's day was going good. He had gotten off the bus, got to first period alright, and was basically ignored. He didn't care. It wasn't like every school was gonna notice him. He had flight powers and flew all the time. No one noticed him.

 "It's like I have the power of invisibly yet I don't," he thought to himself, " I've seen other kids get bullied but who cares right? They're here to learn how to protect themselves. They should learn better."

 Deep down he knew he should of done something. He just walked by Dark not caring and waited to be released to 1st period.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Fantastic...' Dark complained sarcastically in his mind, looking over at that kid, who he had heard his name was "Miles". They were both in Government 202 class together. Dark scanned the room, he didn't know anyone else in this class. 'Hmm...' Dark said, and sat patiently, awaiting the teachers arrival.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan sighed. He would have to catch up with that girl later. She was actually kinda cute...He shook his head. It was time for English 202. He found himself daydreaming as the teacher rattled on about what a great year they were going to have. He was tempted to slip out of time and go do something else during class, but that wasn't exactly on his list of things to do. For now, he just waited.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Let's see my first period is English 202. I'd better get going." Well then he sped to his locker, got his books, and sped off to English Class.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

The bell rang, and Jason quickly scanned his schedule... English 202. He ran into class and grabbed one of the final seats.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

So, Dark's and Miles' teacher finally arrived. A short, portly man. He began to ramble on about things coming up this year, and what will be expected of the students. Dark really could have cared less, and he had noticed Miles' had a similar reaction. Dark checked his schedule. "As long as this is the only class I have with _him_, I'm fine..." he mumbled quietly to himself.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"Let see now what will we be learning today?" I opened up a book and started reading A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens. "To easy." He got out Great Expectations by Charles Dickens. "Better."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan barely registered the others coming in. The class was boring enough as it was. He could tell it was going to be a long year. Several kids were snickering around one of the guys that had scrambled in at the last minute. He sighed and adjusted his attention to a window.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason looked around. "Wait... We have books!? Aw crap..." He raised his hand and the teacher called on him. "Um, yeah. I forgot my books... Can I go get them?" The teacher shook her head, and Jason slunk in his seat. Then he noticed that sitting next to him, was Tom with a book. "Hey, uh... Can we share?"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

(That kid looks familiar somehow the guy looking out the window, and where was the idiotic teacher at?) The kid next to Tom asked something. "Huh what? Oh what do you need?"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark looked down at his watch again. 'Class...its almost over' he thought to himself. To pass the time, Dark had been using telekesis to make his pencil float, and spin, and do other strange things. "What a bore...what a bore..." Dark realized that he said this outloud, and the teacher looked at him. 
"Was that you Mr. Dark?" asked the teacher.
Dark turned his head. 
"Very well, one more peep out of you and you will recieve a detention."

The last thing Darth wanted was to spend more time in this wretched place, he couldn't afford a detention.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom looked at his watch hoping for the teacher to tell us something instead of surfing the internet. He and the kid next to him asked to borrow a book and Tom gave him one. (Unprepared kid, the most common thing.)


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Thanks a lot!" He said, "I'm Jason." He offered his hand for a handshake.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark watched the clock. 'Only five minutes left...it seems like its been that way for too long...' he thought. 'End...already...'


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan glanced up at the clock. It was frozen. He hesitated, then realized he had accidentally, in his wandering mind, frozen all the clocks in the school. He quickly unfroze them and went back to daydreaming.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Strange...the clock is moving again...' Dark thought. 'It wasn't only my imagination, after all...' he scanned the crowd of students again. 'Maybe the reason for this isn't in this class...hmmph.' Dark shook it off. 

The bell rang, and it was time for the next class. The students were given a five minute passing period, but Dark dashed straight to his locker, and looked for his next class.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan stood and exited the class. It was a boring day already. Maybe Government 202 would be better. He headed for his next class, stopping briefly at his locker and then heading for the class. He arrived just as the door was shutting, and froze time so it didn't close on him and make him late. He slipped in, sat down, and unfroze time. The teacher came in and started talking about the class and what he expected. Another routine speech.

He blinked and gazed back out towards the clouds.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

This time, Jason went to his locker and was about to pull out textbooks, but then he realized that all he needed was his Sidekick Field Guide, because next was his favorite class... Sidekick Class. He smirked, pulled out the tiny book, and ran off.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Hmm..?' Dark re-looked his schedule. Next was his Hero 404 class. He found a seat farthest to the back. He was the first one there, beside the teacher, who was quickly writing things on the chalkboard. 'I wonder who else will end up in this class...' Dark mumbled, hoping Miles wouldnt be here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom got up and left to head to the library. ( I don't want to be some cruddy hero, I don't even want my powers.) After that he went to Hero 404 class. He saw another kid but who cares he thought again.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Another kid sat down, in the back, but not near Dark. 'He seems...' Dark thought, but he didn't finish. A storm of students flowed into the class room, and class had begun.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

The class began, as the crazy teacher demonstrated how to make catchphrases. Of course, this is probably the only class when Jason can make jokes about anything, except Sidekicks, because he loved being a sidekick.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara got her book from her locker and went to class.She went to the sidekick class.She sat in the farthest seat from the chalk board.There was a few minettes til class so she took out her poetry book and started to think of a new poem."I wonder what I will right next"She said.Class started and she put her poem book away.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara got her book from her locker and went to class.She sat in the farthest seat from the chalk board.There was a few minettes til class so she took out her poetry book and started to think of a new poem."I wonder what I will right next"She said.Class started and she put her poem book away.


 ((What class is it?))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Thank God I have lunch next...getting away from all this will be nice.' He re-checked his schedule. 'Lunch...so early? Hmm...' he thought.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

(Someone is trying to read my thoughts. Brick walls) Well the teacher is here and he's giving homework and partner work bah.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark was given an assignment. Homework, actually. 'What sort of a class gives homework on the first day?!? Hmmph. What an outrage...' Dark thought, without much feeling. He had to practice his power, and demonstrate a routine in front of the class the next day. 'Hmmph. What if I don't want to be a show off, and waste the use of my power in front of these...people?'


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" This is to easy. Teacher may I get some harder homework? This one is too easy. I mean 89725x 121459744 = z. That's to easy can we have harder HW?"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan sighed as he accepted the homework assignment from the teacher. The kid who had thrown the other guy around sat up a few desks and to his left. Lunch was next for most people, so it would be another chance for Ryan to see that girl again. He couldn't help but think about what happened earlier that day. He had just kinda...left her there. She didn't really seem to care though. He would have to find her at lunch.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(((Sidekick))))(((sorry forgot to add that)))(((I added that)))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason was having the time of his life, coming up with amazingly stupid catchphrases and hoping the class gets a kick out of them. He wrote on some notebook paper,




			
				Jason's Notebook said:
			
		

> Holy _______, ________!!!
> 
> _Holy thing coming out of the drainpipe, Personman!!!_



He chuckled as he wrote it, then said it to the class, which for some odd reason made them laugh extremely hard. He wished this class went on forever.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan almost jumped when the bell rang. He stood quickly and grabbed his books up. He went to his locker, put the ones he didn't need in there, and headed for the lunch room. Thankfully school lunches were decent, not the crappy stuff in normal people school. He looked around the room and spotted the girl from earlier. He headed over and sat across from her. He smiled and opened his milk carton.



(OOC: Changed lunch to milk carton. You can't exactly open a lunch that's on a tray.)


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

The bell had rung. Lunch time, was it, already? Dark picked up his books, went to his locker, and thew the books carelessly in. He glided to the cafeteria, to realize most people were already there. Dark sat down a table far back from the others. He folded his arms, and closed his eyes. He wasn't very hungry at the time.
Dark opened his eyes, finally, and realized there were others at his table. At the farther end, a boy sat across from a girl. Dark didn't know them, although he thought the boy had looked familier.

((Edited another few sentences once I read Terry's above post))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Aww, man......" Jason got up and took his backpack and turned in the classwork. He headed towards the cafeteria and found a seat. He pulled out his lunch, which was a hamburger and snapped his fingers below it, creating a flame above his thumb and heated the burger. He then started to happily eat it.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark looked up and realized another person was at the table, but on the other side as well. What was he doing? 'Heating a burger...Quite the power, quite the power indeed...' Then Dark realized this was the kid he bumped in to earlier. "Hmpph." Dark said, as he got up to buy his lunch.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara got up from her desk and grabed her books.She was still thinking on her catch phrase.She went to go to lunch.She wasn't that hungry so she went to a empty table and got out her poem book.She started to write a new poem."Why is everyone so prepy"That is the name of her new poem.She turned the page and wrote a new poem.She couldn't think of a name for it though.Somebody walked by her a gave her a wierd look.That person looks familar she said.She forgot about that and went on writing her poem.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan drank his milk for a few seconds. He tried to get a glimpse of what she was writing, but he couldn't see it. Finally he coughed to try and get her attention.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark got a Taco, and a cold water. He sat back down at the table and ate quietly. He started to scan the room, looking for that Miles...he hadn't seen him all day. "Hmpph. Perhaps the fool had realized he shouldn't mess with someone like me..." Dark said, hoping no one had heard him.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

She turned her head to Ryan."What do you need?"she said.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Gabby, please use quotes around what your character says. It's way easier to read.))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He shrugged.

"You looked lonely. Thought you could use some company." He took a sip of his chocolate milk and a small bite from his sandwich.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((That better?))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Um, helloooo, I can hear you. I'm sitting right here." Jason said, still eating his burger.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> ((That better?))


 ((Yes, thank you.))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

In the meanwhile, Miles was sitting through his last class before seniors-only lunch, Advanced Dexterity.  At least it was only an hour before Miles was reunited with the gang from last year... not that he really cared; but he knew they were all anxious to see him after not seeing him the whole summer break.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> He shrugged.
> 
> "You looked lonely. Thought you could use some company." He took a sip of his chocolate milk and a small bite from his sandwich.


 "I am lonely indeed.But I am ok with it.But thank you for the company"she said.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark looked up with surprise....That, Jason, he heard what Dark was saying. "Hmmph." Dark snarled, without looking at Jason. "You know, maybe you shouldn't be so nosy, hmm?"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"You must be joking. Nobody likes being lonely." He shrugged again and smiled.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Eh, how come?" He said, smirking a bit. His obnoxious side was starting to show.

((Holy crap, only up for a day, and already beating the Avatar RP!))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara put her poem book up and grabbed a apple.It was a granny smith.She started to eat the apple."I wonder why a granny smith is green"she said.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"'Bout time. And harder HW for all of Hero 404 class. Lunch time." Walking to lunch he saw kids beat up. "Hehe fools." I picked out Burger and fries with pudding and grabbed a Dr.Pepper.  I sat down and saw that one kid again. "Bah." I said," the mind reader, bah."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Was this, Jason, insane? What kind of a question was that?' Dark asked himself. "Hmmph...Get back to your food, you have no buisness talking to me."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ryan blinked. _Talk about a quick change of subject._ He thought.

"Dunno. Probably the way they grow? What's in the book?" He motioned to the poem book.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> "You must be joking. Nobody likes being lonely." He shrugged again and smiled.


 "No I am not joking.I just find it better to be alone.Yes I would like a friend or 2.But nobody understands me"She said.She contiuned to eat her apple.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Okay, whatever." Jason said, chewing the hamburger. "Hey, what is it like being a bully?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Ryan b]Talk about a quick change of subject.[/i] He thought.
> 
> "Dunno. Probably the way they grow? What's in the book?" He motioned to the poem book.


 "Poems"she said


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"_Really?_ Can I take a look? I happen to enjoy poetry." He started reaching for the book.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Hmm a kid is about to be beat up. Hope he lives."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"Sure you may see.I mostly write poetry about this school though"she said.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" I'd better start on that story I planned on writing."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Okay, whatever." Jason said, chewing the hamburger. "Hey, what is it like being a bully?"


 'That wretched little!!!!' Dark roared in his mind. Dark made eye contact with Jason, which he rarely did with anyone, and stared at him for a minute. Then Dark raised his hand, ready to cast a gaze of telekinisis upon Jason.  "You...Don't understand...." Dark sighed, and pulled his hand down. Dark picked up his lunch tray, and walked over to a garbage can to throw it out.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"That's fine." He grabs the book and looks at a couple of poems. He's surprised by the quality of them. He glanced at her. It was hard to believe a girl like her could write such poetry.

"Wow. You're really good," he said, glancing back at the book.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"Well I think that's enough time for recess. I might meet someone new." ( Like that will happen.)


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason stared with his jaw dropped. He quickly got up, grabbed his backpack, and moved to a different table, where Tom was sitting. "That was TOO close."


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 20, 2006)

(Man, this actually looks like a good RP....and I missed it...    			 )


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"Thank you.You are the first person to read my poems"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Sucks to be you.))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Really? Why don't you show anyone else? I'm sure some people would enjoy it." He took another sip of his chocolate milk.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((Are you talking to me))


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((Sucks to be you.))


 (Indeed)


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

((@ Gabby Me? Yeah...))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"Well well, if it ain't Jason. How are you old friend?"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark got back to the table, and realized Jason had left. 'Hmmph...Bully...how dare he....misunderstood...thats all...' Dark sighed to  himself with a hint of sadness. Then he folded his arms, and closed his eyes again.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> "Really? Why don't you show anyone else? I'm sure some people would enjoy it." He took another sip of his chocolate milk.


 "I dont like showing other people.I am afraid the may not like it"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" I wonder what's wrong with the bully, Dark."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Scared, freaked, and.... Yeah." Jason calmed down. "Most trouble I've ever been since the 05' Prank Week..."

"Eh, I dunno. Guess he's just like that."

((BTW, this takes place in 2006))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((got it))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

And finally, the bell rang.  Miles headed off to lunch, and noticed all the younger students exiting the lunch room.  Miles noticed some sophomore with Sara Tring... not good news for him.  So, heading a bit out of his way, he managed to run into Tom, knocking him down in the hall, and while helping him pick up his books, he snuck in a quick "Hello" and a smile to Ms. Tring.  

After getting his lunch, he sat down with the gang from last year... and noticed he still had one of Tom's book... full of poems...


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> " I wonder what's wrong with the bully, Dark."


 Dark realized a kid not too far away was watching him...'Whats going on...?' Dark asked himself.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Glad to hear. Well I'm gonna talk to that guy over there." *points at Dark.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((OH NOES!!!))

The bell rang. "Noo........ Not Chemistry...." He sighed and slipped out of the cafeteria to pick up his giant textbook they never used and drag it into Chem 201.

((True Story.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"Ryan please give me my book back please"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "I dont like showing other people.I am afraid the may not like it"


 "Well I like it. Have you ever considered following a career in poetry?" He put the book back on the table closed. He reached out with his power and noticed that there just happened to be a choice running through her head. 'What should I write next?' her thoughts read. He was tempted to talk to her about what he recommended she should write, but he left it alone.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" What one of my books are missing! I'll have to find it later, I might miss Chem class."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Hmm...the bell...' Dark advanced to his next class, just as the boy who was looking at him was about to speak. Dark checked his schedule. "Chemistry..." he mumbled to himself, as usual, and walked in to the class, early, as always.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Miles has the book atm))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason looked to the front of the class when he noticed something out of the corner of his eye... It was Dark. Jason's eyes opened wide and yelped. Attempting to scoot back, he fell out of his chair and landed on his back.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "I will write my next poem later.I got to go to math"she said.She pick up her book and headed for the trash can.She threw away her apple and got her math book.She headed off to math.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not wanting to spend another year away from his old friend, Miles teleported a note to right inside Jason's Chem book's cover... hopefully he saw it soon enough:

_Meet me after school.  My locker (#3101)._


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Uhh....No...Ryan had it for a lil bit, then gave it back to Sara.))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Let's see insert element B into element 2 and the elements make a freeze bomb. To easy. Teacher can the class get more HW?" "Why of course sir." "Yes"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((yeah))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((When I bumped into them in the hall I had forgotten to hand it to him along with his other books))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason looked to the front of the class when he noticed something out of the corner of his eye... It was Dark. Jason's eyes opened wide and yelped. Attempting to scoot back, he fell out of his chair and landed on his back.


 Dark turned around after hearing a bang. Jason was on the floor. "Hmmph..." Dark held out his hand, and helped Jason back up to his seat. Then Dark quickly looked the opposite way.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Helper aren't you?" Tom said from behind.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason just stared ahead, after what happened. Then he realised that Dark helped him up. He resisted at first, but then said, "Uh... Thanks." He opened his textbook and saw a note from Miles. He read it quietly, "Meet me at my locker.... Okay."

((O_O 14 PAGES PEOPLE!!! I feel special!))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

She went in the math room and sat down.She was in the middle of the class room.She was listening to the teacher as he was teaching us math.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 20, 2006)

He shrugged and stood. He had Chemistry next. He sighed. His most hated subject. He went to his locker, got the books, and headed to class. He entered and headed to a back seat. He sat down and gazed blankly out to the clouds. Talking with Sara had been..._different,_ ran through his head. But he didn't think different was good. Different caused most people to separate. He had to just enjoy Sara for what she was, nothing more, and nothing less.

(Gtg for tonight. Mid-terms tomorrow. >_> Cya l8r.)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason just stared ahead, after what happened. Then he realised that Dark helped him up. He resisted at first, but then said, "Uh... Thanks." He opened his textbook and saw a note from Miles. He read it quietly, "Meet me at my locker.... Okay."
> 
> ((O_O 14 PAGES PEOPLE!!! I feel special!))


 "What's the note say?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((No I have it.I was never in the hall))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Oh, hey Tom. It just says for me to meet my friend at his locker after school. We haven't talked in a while." Jason said, closing the textbook.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark smiled slightly, hoping no one had seen him. Then, class had begun. "I just hope we don't get any homework from this class too..." Dark mumbled. Then, began to levitate a pen, out of boredom.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Grrrr... fine ))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Oh, hey Tom. It just says for me to meet my friend at his locker after school. We haven't talked in a while." Jason said, closing the textbook.


 "Miles?"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Yeah." He nodded, "Do you know him?"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Yeah." He nodded, "Do you know him?"


 " I met him twice, one in 5th grade and then again before lunch."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Mumbling...about...Miles?' Dark thought to himself. 'Thank God he hasn't showed up still...' Then, Dark sighed with anger "Miles..."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Oh, really?" Jason asked. "He's pretty awesome, isn't he?"


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

"Man... what's wrong with ya?" asked one of Miles' friends...

"Oh, nothing... just got... uhhhh... stuff on my mind..." Miles replied.



"Maybe sending her a note will help me..." he thought.  So he quickly scribbled a note to Sara Tring and zoomed it into the math class downstairs.

_Hey.  You probably have no idea who I am, but I'd like to meet you... I'll visit your lunch tomorrow. _

She'd know Miles was a senior, since he wasn't in her lunch... but she would have no other hints until they met...


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

The teacher passed out homework.She worked on the home work for a bit.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> 'Mumbling...about...Miles?' Dark thought to himself. 'Thank God he hasn't showed up still...' Then, Dark sighed with anger "Miles..."


 {So Dark you have something wrong with Miles?} [ I knew studying over the summer was I good idea, since I made a potion that can let me read and talk to people in their thoughts, a great battle plan.]


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

She read the letter someone sent to her."Wierd.Oh well  guess I will anyway"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Oh, really?" Jason asked. "He's pretty awesome, isn't he?"


 "He seems nice, really nice."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Oh, really?" Jason asked. "He's pretty awesome, isn't he?"


Dark heard this, too. 'Miles, awesome? Nice? Hmmph. Perhaps theres more to him that what I saw in the hall....' 

Then, the teacher handed out papers, homework papers. "Great" Dark said aloud, sarcastically. Then, out of anger and by complete accident, ripped the paper into two with his telekenetic power.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"He is. Unfortuatley, we haven't talked in a few, so it'll be great talking to him."

The teacher passed out homework, and Jason twitched. "Chem homework.... You have got to be kidding me..."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Math ended and Sara headed for chemistry."Why would some one send me a note?"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 {Your fault lame brain}, Tom said in Dark's head.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "He is. Unfortuatley, we haven't talked in a few, so it'll be great talking to him."
> 
> The teacher passed out homework, and Jason twitched. "Chem homework.... You have got to be kidding me..."


" I find Chem homework, if you need help just call me."

Oops sorry for the DP.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"Ryan.I want to show you something"She showed Ryan the note.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

After the gang's reunion at lunch, Miles was pretty much ready to go home...


*yawn*      








*yawn again*



*falls asleep at locker*


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Theres that bell, again...' Dark thought. He collected the torn homework, and his books, then headed out to his locker. He turned around to realize his locker was next to Jason's. Dark said not a word, and grabbed the books he needed for English 202 class. "English...why would a hero need to learn English?" he mumbled. "I'm not going to this class..." he mumbled a bit louder. Then he glided down the hallway.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"It's okay. It's easy and all, but I just hate it." Jason said. He snapped his fingers and created his 'lighter' and started to burn the edges to make the paper toasty brown.

The bell rang and Jason quickly ran out of the class and put away his book and got his Hero Appreciation notebook and headed towards that class.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara went to chemistry."I kinda like chem."I wonder why nobody else does?"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'WHAT?' Dark thought, as he just heard a message someone had given him in his head. 'Don't read my thoughts...Don't!" Dark roared in his mind.

Then, Dark continued to walk through the halls. He was skipping English 202.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"My next class is Gym. Today's thing is on extreme dodgeball. Great."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


{Why can't I? Huh, huh, huh?}

Great another DP, sorry again.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark, skipping english, peeked at the gym. 'Extreme Dodgeball, Hmph. What a waste of time' He laughed to himself, and continued to walk through the empty hallways.
He heard someone speaking to him in his mind again. 'Get...out...Who are you?'


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

I flew up with a ton of dodgeballs and dropped them on all of them. "Bull's eye."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason walked into class and sat down. "_Hero Appreciation..._" He thought, "_What an excellent time to draw and set the edges of desks on fire!_" He flipped open his notebook and started to draw a picture of himself engulfed in flames.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara got her chem homework and left the the room.She was still thinking about the letter."Next class english.""English is ok."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark looked at the people in Gym class agian, through a window. 'One of them is reading my thoughts..I can sense it...'


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

{ Hey Jason, you there? Or do you not use your head?} Tom said in his head.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Dark looked at the people in Gym class agian, through a window. 'One of them is reading my thoughts..I can sense it...'


{Wow you can sense stuff, you're really smart bully. You don't know who's reading your thoughts do you? I've been watching you.}

Jeez with all the people here in this topic you'd think that I wouldn't DP.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"WHOAH!!!" Jason said, making the class stop. "Eh, I just figured out that I had a brain?" The class continued. "_...Tom?_"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

English was boring.I got my homework.Her next class was gym.She hated gym.Sara skipped gym.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

He looked at the kid who almost approached him earlier. 'Thats the one...' Dark thought. He used his telekinetic power to lift a dodgebull, and throw it at Tom, as hard as he could. 'Don't pick your enemies, my boy...' Dark chuckled, and glided through the halls.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> English was boring.I got my homework.Her next class was gym.She hated gym.Sara skipped gym.


 ((You're movin along waaaayyyyy too fast))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Agreed.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

After gym Sara went to study hall."I got to work on my homework"


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

And then Miles woke up... in Principal Kenshaw's office.


"Good afternoon, Kenshaw... long time no see!"

"Disrespectful as ever, Miles... I figured you might have learned or two a lesson over the summer.  I guess I had too much faith in you.  Anyways, I'm here to talk to about something important..."

"Kenny... c'mon, it's day 1... but go ahead.  I'm sorry I fell asleep in the hall; won't happen again, aight?"

"We both know that's not why you're in here... I just happened to find you when you were off in Lala Land...  So, can we make a deal?"

"Hmmm.... you're not one in a position to bargain, Kens."

"Well, no deal then... but if stuff starts happening, it's your head that'll get hung... you understand young man?"

"Yeah... I understand your job's on the line... you better hope nothing happens...  have a great year; and see ya around Kenny!"

*leaves office*


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((sorry))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "WHOAH!!!" Jason said, making the class stop. "Eh, I just figured out that I had a brain?" The class continued. "_...Tom?_"


 { Yes, I found this potion that gives me mind powers. I'm messing with people's monds. Kinda fun. Your teacher is about to call on you.} [Dark's turn.] { Dark Dark Dark, small brain, big head, Dark.} [Wow this is fun!]


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((We can use the original princibal's name... Gimme a sec to Wiki it up.))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Miles went to his locker to meet Jason.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'Idiot..who's the bully now, boy? You don't understand me, you don't know me. Mind your own buisness, or taste my wrath, you immature BRAT!' Dark growled in his mind, and he sent a wave of telekinisis through his mind, giving Tom a deep headache.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"Well time to meet Miles again." { Jason where's Miles' locker?}


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

The teacher then asked what year DinaGuy was killed in a jet turbine because of his cape ((20 awesome-points for person who guesses movie!)). Jason just stared... "Um, 1954?" The teacher looked at him and shook her head. "_Wow, Tom! You're good at that._"

The bell rang and Jason quickly grabbed his stuff and ran over to Miles' locker.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark was walking down the hall when he bumped into Tom. "Haha...How's that  headache?" Dark chuckled, and continued to walk to his locker. The bell rang a little while ago, Dark would be late for Gym if he didnt speed up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 { You really think a headache can stop me loser? I'm not that dumb unlike you skipping classes and your gonna fail your next class. If you really want to fight then after school  before the buses leave.}


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara got out her chem homework."I hate homework."I guess I will work on it anyway just so I dont have to do it later."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> The teacher then asked what year DinaGuy was killed in a jet turbine because of his cape ((20 awesome-points for person who guesses movie!)). Jason just stared... "Um, 1954?" The teacher looked at him and shook her head. "_Wow, Tom! You're good at that._"
> 
> The bell rang and Jason quickly grabbed his stuff and ran over to Miles' locker. "Hey, Miles! Long Time, no see!"


 ((The Incredibles!))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Dark was walking down the hall when he bumped into Tom. "Haha...How's that  headache?" Dark chuckled, and continued to walk to his locker. The bell rang a little while ago, Dark would be late for Gym if he didnt speed up.


 " Fine loser."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((HOLY CRAP PEOPLES, 20 posts!!! Congrats Gengar!!

Also, Gengar also gets 20 awesome points, along with *****, cause she told me.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'Phhh. The only bully I see around here is you. Stay away from me, I don't have to meet you anywhere.' Dark sneered.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((HOLY CRAP PEOPLES, 20 posts!!! Congrats Gengar!!))


 {Hello do you even use the thing attached to your head? I want to know Miles' locker #}


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

What's wrong with Miles... he must be kinda tired.. thinking the day was over... he has study hall, and he almost forgot about it.


So he headed down the hall... he might make it on time if he runs... ... ...


He made it... phew!


And to his surprise.... there she was.... Ms. Tring.  He chose to sit one table away from her... maybe she wouldn't notice him just yet.

But he sent her a little message, with his psychic powers, straight to her mind, "Hey there!"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"_Ah, sorry Tom. It's #3101_"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Then I suggest leaving the people here alone bully."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Gym had begun, this was almost the last period of the day, and Dark couldn't wait to leave the wretched school. Dark's class were playing dodgeball as well, but Dark just leaned in a corner, eyes closed, with a telekinetic shield infront of him.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "_Ah, sorry Tom. It's #3101_"


 {That's next to my locker.}    			 { See you in a minute}


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Hmm..." Jason tapped his feet on the ground. "Where's Miles..."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> "Then I suggest leaving the people here alone bully."


 'Leaving the people alone? I did nothing to anyone. I did not insult anyone. I just want to be private....please...please, just...just let me be...' Dark said with sadness in his thoughts.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara finshed her chem homework.She got out math.She started to look at the page."500x400.""The answer is."Hmmm".200,000 she wrote.She finshed the rest and took a moment to write a poem.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "Hmm..." Jason tapped his feet on the ground. "Where's Miles..."


 {Knock knock. I saw him in the principals office.}


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

But Sara Tring didn't reply, and right when the bell rang, Miles ran to his locker....to find Jason.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"_Wow, that's weird. Usually I'm in there... I wonder what he did._" Jason thought to Tom.

Miles came up. "Miles! Where were you?"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 { Sorry but tell me. Why do you shroud youself in darkness?}


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 'Please...I wish not to speak of it right now. Not to someone I don't know...' Dark thought. Then he noticed a group of people huddled around Miles' locker. Dark hid around the corner, and listened in.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"I guess I will write back to the senior."


_I will meet you there.You must tell me your name though

-Sara

_



She folded it up and it went to the senior.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Hey, the Princibal's name is Principal Powers. Just thought I'd let ya know.))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Tom the Warrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 { Evil father? Dark secret?}


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Whats up with this, now...all these people gathered near Miles' locker...I'll have to wait and see, I suppose...' Dark thought, checking his watch.
'Tom. I wish NOT to speak of it right now....'


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> "_Wow, that's weird. Usually I'm in there... I wonder what he did._" Jason thought to Tom.
> 
> Miles came up. "Miles! Where were you?"


 "Sorry, bro... I mean bud."  *Miles noticed Tom was there, not allowing to talk about what he had intended to*

"So, uhhh... how's it going?"

*Then, Miles made his phone ring, picked it up, and said he had to go...


He sent Jason a psychic message though - "Tomorrow, same place, by yourself this time though!"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason got the message and nodded. "Well, I guess I'll see you later." He waved and started walking out of the school.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Whats this? This gathering...a raincheck, eh? Hmmph...' Dark thought to himself. 'Schools over anyway...I better board the bus...'


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara got her homework and headed for the bus.She was worried about the person she is going to meet.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason walked towards the bus. "Well, first day... Made an enemy, met up with Miles, made a friend... It was okay."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "I think you have one of my books. That's the only reason I came. And I can read thoughts like the one you just sent Jason"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara boarded the bus she was hoping her house would be in one piece after the disaster.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark sat alone, sort of near the back of the bus. But he couldnt help watching the people he had met throughout the day. 

'Jason...insane...yet, doesn't seem like an enemy to me, he seems alright...'
'Tom...I don't understand this one..Too nosey, any mind reader is no friend of mine..'
'Miles, there must be more to him that meets the eye. I've heard good things about him throughout the day...'

Dark closed his eyes and slept throughout the rest of the bus ride.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara boarded the bus she was hoping her house would be in one piece after the disaster.


 "Is this seat taken?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara arrived at the bus.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"no not at all.Go ahead sit down"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason got on the bus and picked a front seat so he could get off fast. He pulled a CD player out of his bag and put it on and started listening to some crazy rock music.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Some first day. Lonely still. Except I met up with Jason. Ah who am I kidding. I have no friends really. Heck my parents were killed. So all i have is this crummy house and the cruddy money."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark looked out the window, thinking. However, he began to hear some loud rock music coming from headphones a few seats above him. "ehem.." he coughed, and used telekinisis to slightly turn the volume down.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason noticed that his music turned down. He looked behind him to see Dark looking at him. "Oh, sorry..."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"my parents was killed too.But I can live through it."I like being lonely though."But I wouldnt mind a friend or 2."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Got no friends, no family, all I do have is my dog Shiloh. There's that butt Dark and then Jason. What was I talking out loud?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"I have nothing.exept my poems"I might get a ferret though"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason noticed that his music turned down. He looked behind him to see Dark looking at him. "Oh, sorry..."


 "Mmhhm..." Dark nodded. Dark remembered the book he was reading earlier, where was it? He found it in his backpack, but it slipped out of his hands and flew down the isle of the flying bus. "Rggh....Hmmph..." snarled Dark.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "I have nothing.exept my poems"I might get a ferret though"


 "Oh, well that's something we kinda have in common."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"Yeah.Would you like to see my poems?"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Jason saw the book and swiftly picked it up. Hearing Dark growl, he knew it was his and tossed it back to him.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "Yeah.Would you lile to see my poems?"


 " Sure hey what's this?" *picked up Dark's book."Hmm."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason saw the book and swiftly picked it up. Hearing Dark growl, he knew it was his and tossed it back to him.


 Dark slightly smiled (very rare). "Hm...Thank you..." he said as he flipped through his book, found his page, and continued to read.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Tom the Warrior said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Too late))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara hands the book to Tom."There mostly about the school"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jason twitched. "He really is human..." He muttered, "He smiled."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara hands the book to Tom."There mostly about the school"


 "Hey what's this here?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

"poems"You can read them if you would like"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 {Seems like it huh Jason?}


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"_I guess._" Jason thought back.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara arrives to her stop."I am sorry I have to go"Sara grabs her book of poems."Bye."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "poems"You can read them if you would like"


 "Thanks." {I've monitored his thoughts and he's very dark like.}


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara arrives to her stop."I am sorry I have to go"Sara grabs her book of poems."Bye."


"Oh ok then bye." [What a nice girl.]

Another DP with this thing so popular?


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

Dark shrugged after someone got off. 'My stops last, Ugh...' Dark hated being the only one on the bus, it was like that every year of school. 'Well, I guess I must live with it.'


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"Next stop... I think..." Jason thought out loud. He turned off his CD player and stashed it so he could jump off the bus.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

"Well this is my stop, the last one ugh, wait it's that guy's, Dark, stop too. Great"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara grabbed the poem book and left the bus.She sat on the ground in front of her house.She started to wite a poem about school again.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

'Hmm...same stop as Tom's...Hmmph...' Dark mumbled in his mind. He quickly glided down the steps and dashed to his house, arms folded. 

((We should probably close this now, till tommorow))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

" Well I'll just cook something up before I go walking." *Few minutes later" Hey Jason, you were having trouble with Chem HW right?"


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((Yeah. I'll probably get Fish on it.))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> 'Hmm...same stop as Tom's...Hmmph...' Dark mumbled in his mind. He quickly glided down the steps and dashed to his house, arms folded.
> 
> ((We should probably close this now, till tommorow))


No I don't think so. " Bed time I guess."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

"No, it's easy. Too easy."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((He is right))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess. "zzzz...."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

Sara gos in and gos to bed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

*Wakes up* "What the? Someone's here."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

((LAST POST OF FIRST DAY

This is AMAZING. Only the first day and 20 pages! Wowness! I'm really thinking of making the bell schedule more... On cue with everybody, and possibly making schedules for the grades. So, yeah. MAJOR updates will take place.

Please do not post after this, unless I edit in a Green Light for RPing.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 20, 2006)

((k))


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((LAST POST OF FIRST DAY
> 
> This is AMAZING. Only the first day and 20 pages! Wowness! I'm really thinking of making the bell schedule more... On cue with everybody, and possibly making schedules for the grades. So, yeah. MAJOR updates will take place.))


Yea, let's say the first day was a half day. Oops sorry didn't see the edit.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 20, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((LAST POST OF FIRST DAY
> 
> This is AMAZING. Only the first day and 20 pages! Wowness! I'm really thinking of making the bell schedule more... On cue with everybody, and possibly making schedules for the grades. So, yeah. MAJOR updates will take place.
> 
> Please do not post after this, unless I edit in a Green Light for RPing.))


((How about YOU are the only one who rings the bell to dismiss classes? sorry, wasnt spose to post, I know...))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 20, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


((Yeah, okay. I'll do that... I'll edit the first post with rules and things to know and stuff like that. Nah, it's okay. NOW don't post.))


----------



## ƒish (Dec 20, 2006)

This is closed for the evening.... uhh... yeah... dont talk or something til ubes says so. >.>


*do not reply to this, please and thanks. <3 <3 <3*


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

((Er...should we start this up again now? It's nearing one oclock...))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((It's only 11:15 here))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((It is 2:15 here.Cant we just pretend It is 1:00))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((<_< 12:45... PST. Final offer. Only reason I'm waiting is so that everyone's on.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((It's only 11:15 here))


 ((   
-_-			 Then the whole 'start at one o'clock thing wont work))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((oK that is reasonible))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Green Light is now on for RPing!))

The yellow school bus rolled up to the bus stop and opened it's doors, letting the students onto the bus. The bus then took it's usual route to school and landed. The doors opened and the students piled out of the bus.

Jason smelled the fresh air that can only be smelt at Sky High. "Hopefully today we won't have Chem homewor-- Oh crap! Did I do it?" He swung his backpack around and rummaged through it and saw no sign of Chemistry Homework. "Great."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"Did I do my homework?"Sara reached for her backpack and checked to see if she had her homework."Thank you God.I have it."Sara walked into the school.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason hung his head and walked towards the school. "Today's not going to be a good day..."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark stepped quietly out of the bus and looked around. "Hmmph." he sighed and slowly glided his way toward the building.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara went to the cafitera.She also thought of her catch frese."Frab"."Yeah Frab is good."I'll stick with frab."Sara walked in."Something smells funny."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara went to her locker to get her sidekick book.She took her book and went to class.She also thought of her catch frese."Frab"."Yeah Frab is good."I'll stick with frab."Sara walked into class.She sat down at the far back seat in the class room as always.


((Ultra decides when classes begin))

((And I'm pretty sure thats not your first class))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((Oh, yeah, I'm posting everyone's scedule from yesterday on the first post.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((Crap I for got))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason started heading to English 202 and didn't notice Tom. "Hmm... Guess he's sick."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Thats what I did yesterday))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Nah-uh. You have Gov. 202))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((You came in to the RP a bit late yesterday, when I made the schedules I had to stick you with Government 202 first, then Sidekick Class))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((got it))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark observed the halls, then saw Jason by his locker (close to Dark's) and remembered that meeting that was rainchecked. 'It was supposed to be held near Miles' locker if I remember correctly...I wonder what thats all about...' Dark questioned in his head. Then he swiftly slammed his locker shut, and glided off to Government 202.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason got to English and sat down.

BRRRRRRRRRRRRING! The bell has rung.

Class started as usual, boring and slow. Jason just drew the whole time.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara walked out of the cafitera and went to her locker.She got out her goverment book.She headed for goverment 202."I missed this yesterday.""Oh well."She sat down at a far table.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark's class had begun. He just sat there, but this time he figured he might want to pay attention to what this teacher was saying. The Government teacher then collected the homework, which Dark didn't do. "Hopefully..." Dark began, "He won't realize I didn't turn it in..."

((Snap...I started the 30th page too... >_< ))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((LOL))

Jason kept drawing until the teacher slammed her hand down on the table. "And what are you doing, Mr. Trace?" She asked.
"Eheh.... Paying attention?" Jason replied, getting a few s******s out of his classmates.
"Maybe you'll pay attention in... LUNCH DETENTION!" She threw a paper in his face for detention with Principal Powers at lunch.
Jason looked at the paper and groaned. Then he started paying attention to the class.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara was listening to the teacher.He was gathering all the homework.He told me to do yesterdays and todays homework."Great."She started to work on it for  a moment then she was listening to the teacher.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Some girl was mumbling about how she had to do two assignments of homework in the back, and she sounded a bit familar. Dark didn't care though, he continued to do the work their teacher handed out to everyone. Dark looked at the clock, 'Hmmph...' He sighed in his head, and continued to write.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"TIME GO FASTER!"Sara said in her head.She started to work on her homework again.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

BRRRRRINGGGGGGG!!! Passing Period to 2nd Per.

Jason sighed and got up. He wasn't looking forwards to lunch detention. He went to his locker and picked up his Field Guide. "At least I have Sidekick class." He said, with a slight smirk as he walked to class.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara left the room she went to her locker and got her sidekick book."I think this is going to be a bad day."Sara headed off to class.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark looked up at the bell's sound. "Heroes 404..." He sighed deeply, and walked on. As he walked he saw Jason passing to Sidekick class. "Sidekick...Hmmph...He looked like he had a great power the other day..." Dark said aloud softly, when he recalled Jason making fire with his hand. "Then again...." Dark thought of the way Jason USED his power...to light a burger. Dark sighed again, and walked to class.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan sighed and got up. He hadn't thought about school all night, except when his parents had asked. He glanced at the clock as he left, then headed for Government 202. He sat down and gazed at the teacher lankly as she began her instruction. He pulled out his notepad and began doodling on it without looking. He glanced down on it. He almost yelled in horror. Written all over it was 'Sara'.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason was in shock as when he walked in, there was a sub. She had her hair in a bun, wore glasses, and had on some sort of suit... "Could this day get any worse?" He muttered as he looked away from the possibly strict teacher and sat down.

BRRRRRRRING THE BELL RANG FOR SECOND PERIOD


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark thought he had heard something...a yelp of some sort, but he shrugged it off and continued to listen to their teacher. Today was the day the Heroes were expected to DEMONSTRATE their power in front of the class. 'Hmmph...what a waste of time..." Dark mumbled.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara went to sidekick class.She went to the middle seat."This is a class I like."It has a wierd meaning."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark was called on to demonstrate his power. He scanned the room, the only other people he knew in this class were Tom and Miles, niether of them showed up today. 'Fantastic...' Sighed Dark sarcastically. He demonstrated his ability by lifting an empty chair, and throwing it out of the window at an amazing speed. The class looked a little wide-eyed, but Dark didnt care. "Hmmph." he snarled, and went to sit back down.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

He quietly tore off the paper and folded in half. He would have to remember to throw it away at the end of class. He glanced up at the teacher, who was writing on the chalk board about democracy. He sighed and went back to doodling.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason was suprisingly having fun. The sub was making them write a hand-in essay on the importance of sidekicks, and he was writings things about how Heroes not able to do simple tasks, and the sidekicks doing it for them, like watering the gardens, paying taxes.... Jason then realized what he was writing about sidekicks and started a new essay.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara was writing her essay."I kinda finshed fast".Oh well".


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Things were getting strange now, Dark could have sworn he heard a paper crumble up, this time. 'Could this be some sort of new telekinetic ability...' He thought to himself. 'No...never mind...' He shrugged it off, and got to work on the assigned homework.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara had nothing to do because she had already finshed her essay."I forgot about that letter".She said in her head.Sara was staring off into space.She stoped staring when the teacher started talking.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan glanced at the clock. _Why does time have to move so slow?_ He thought. He glanced at the paper on his desk again. He had doodled a clock frozen at 5:23. He stared at it. He glanced at a clock, then back at the paper. It had changed to 5:24. His eyes widened. The clock he had drawn was on time with the clock above the board! He watched the real clock fir a while, waiting until it was about five seconds from the next minute. He looked down at the clock on his paper. He counted the seconds, and sure enough, the minute hand on the fake clock moved. He quickly erased it and looked back at the board.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason finally finished the essay, which was relatively short. He yawned and passed it in.

((We're missing like... 3 people.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark looked at his watch. It was acting awfully strange for a few moments. 'I must have not gotten a good enough sleep...things today seem too wierd...' Dark thought to himself. 'Now, wheres that bell...'


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

((OOC: Maybe we should set the starting time to 2:00 PST? That way other peoples can catch up, cause I get home from school around 3:30 EST. BTW! W00t for Rockage!))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason finally finished the essay, which was relatively short. He yawned and passed it in.
> 
> ((We're missing like... 3 people.))


((3 people absent, oh well...    			 ))

((Starting tommorow we'll begin at a later time then...?))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((Yeah I know.Maby they will come))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((My dad gets home at like 3:30, so we have to start early... I can try to start it at 2 tomorrow.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((Yeah That will be better.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

((Lets get back to the RP now    			 ))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara was bored.She got out her poem book and started to write a poem."What is the point"is the name of her new poem.She wrote and wrote till she was done.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

BRRRRRING!!! LUNCH!

Jason packed up. "Never been happier to hear that bell." He was about to head to the cafeteria, but then he remembered his detention. He headed to the Detention hall and entered the giant white room and sat in a white desk.
"Hello, Jason." Principal Powers said, welcoming him in. "I believe you are the only one here for today."
Jason sighed, "This is going to take forever..." He started drumming his fingers on the desk.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark sat down at the lunch table...there was no one else there just yet. 'Well...they won't be meeting at Miles' locker now, since he's not here today. Hmm...a double raincheck...' Dark looked around, then got back to his food.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara got up from her desk."Wasn't that senior supposed to meet me there?""I guess I will wait while I eat a apple."Sara got an apple and went to a table.She took out her other poem book and started writing in it.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan stood and headed out. He threw away the piece of paper on his way out, making sure it was quite unnoticeable. He went to his locker and put his books away, then headed to the lunch room. He looked around and seen Sara sitting at the table she had been at the day before. He memorized the spot and went to get his lunch.

He ended up getting chocolate milk again and a turkey sandwich. He headed over and sat across from Sara again. He opened his chocolate milk and took a sip. He watched her write in her poem book for a little bit, then turned his attention to the other tables. He could wait.

((Added some sentences after I seen Gabby's post.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"Hi,Ryan."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

"Hi Sara." He turned and looked at her. "You look impatient. What's up?"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

'Those two...from yesterday...' Dark mumbled to himself. The one called Sara from his government class and that other kid were sitting at his table again, just like yesterday. Dark had noticed, though, the boy had thrown a piece of trash away, seeming like he wanted it to go un-noticed. Dark used his telekinetic ability and slowly brought the crumpled note to his grasp. 'Hmmmph...' Dark mumbled, about to open it up.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"I need to show yu something"She handed Ryan the letter she got."Do you know who that person is"?


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason's stomach growled. "Can I eat lunch in here?"
Principal Powers nodded, and Jason pulled out another hamburger and attemped to heat it up with his finger. "What? I can't light my finger..."
"Powers are cancelled in this room," Powers explained.
"Oh, looks like I'll have to eat this cold..." Jason said, sinking his teeth into the hamburger.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark sat with the crumpled note in his hand, a few seats away from the kid who had tossed it. 'I wonder what this might be...does he notice I have it?' Dark asked himself as he slowly used his telekinisis ability to un-crumple the letter.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara put her poems away and looked some seats away."Thats wierd that looks like the paper Ryan threw away".


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara put her poems away and looked to another table."Thats wierd that looks like the paper Ryan threw away".


 ((Dark is at your table, just on the other side))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((Thats what I meant))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "I need to show yu something"She handed Ryan the letter she got."Do you know who that person is"?


 He studied the note for a few seconds. "No, sorry. I wish I could help." He glanced around and noticed a kid down the table from him with a piece of paper about the size of his notepad's paper. He stared at it for a moment, then froze time. He got up and grabbed the note, and opened it. He sighed. It was the note he had scribbled in Government. He finally decided it didn't matter, put it back in the kid's hand, and went back to his seat. Once there, he unfroze time.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark unraveled the letter completely. "Sara..." he mumbled and dashed a quick, spooky look to the girl on the other end. Then he looked back at the letter. "Hmmph...None...None of my buisness..." Dark complained as he got up, walked over to the kid and stuffed it back into his hands. "There you are..."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"I wish I could find out who."I am getting worried."Cause it might be...Nevermind."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

((Terry, check my above post, added some sentences there...))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Dark unraveled the letter completely. "Sara..." he mumbled and dashed a quick, spooky look to the girl on the other end. Then he looked back at the letter. "Hmmph...None...None of my buisness..." Dark complained as he got up, walked over to the kid and stuffed it back into his hands. "There you are..."


 Ryan took the note and glared at him. "Thanks..." he mumbled and pocketed the note. He looked at Sara and nodded thoughtfully. 

"Might be who? A secret admirer?"


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"No its none of your bissness.""It really secret.""I can't tell anyone.""


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Ryan took the note and glared at him. "Thanks..." he mumbled and pocketed the note. He looked at Sara and nodded thoughtfully.
> 
> "Might be who? A secret admirer?"


 Dark didn't respond, but the kid did thank him. Dark finished up his food, then used telekinisis to throw it away. Dark gave a huge sigh, then closed his eyes, adjusted his hood, and lay his head on the table.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> "No its none of your bissness.""It really secret.""I can tell anyone.""


 He shrugged. "Fine. I won't butt into your business."


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "It's a goverment thing.""Thats all I can say."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "Okay." He took another sip of his chocolate milk and glanced at the poem book. He decided to not try and get another peek at it. He had seen enough yesterday.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark overheard them. They were talking about not butting in to each others buisness or something. 'Good...That's...Good...' Dark sighed to himself. 'Privacy is sometimes the best thing...'


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara looked around the room.She took out her poems and started a new page.Secrets was the name of the poem."I am about to crack."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara looked around the room.She took out her poems and started a new page.Secrets was the name of the poem."I am about to crack."


 "Huh?" He stared at her. Did she just call herself crazy? He figured it didn't matter, and took another sip of his chocolate milk.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark continued to scan the mess of people in the cafeteria. Not a single familiar face besides the two beside him. 'Many are absent today...I wonder why...'


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((I'm just about to ring the bell.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((OK))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason finally finished the essay, which was relatively short. He yawned and passed it in.
> 
> ((We're missing like... 3 people.))


 ((Well, sorry...I don't get home from school until like 3:40 central...

I'm not gonna be able to do this if you're gonna do like half of every day at times when i have no chance of being on...))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

He glanced at the clock. It was about to signal the bell. He glanced at Sara and took another drink of his chocolate milk. He sighed and looked at his chocolate milk.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Darth, the time is gonna be changed starting tommorow, don't worry...I'll pretend you're character is there anyway    			 ))

Dark looked at the door to the cafeteria the bell was just about to ring, and Seniors lunch was coming up. He saw Miles out there, waiting. "Hmmph. He showed up...they might have that little gathering after all..." Dark snarled.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara put her poems away."Ryan,what is your goal in life?"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

_What kind of question is that?_ He thought. "Uhh...Dunno. Never really thought about it. Why?"


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> Sara put her poems away."What is your goal in life?"


 Dark sharply looked over when he heard this. "How random of a question..." he mumbled, then got back to what he was doing, waiting for that bell.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRRINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG Passing Period to 3rd Period, or LUNCH for UpperClassmen

Jason stared up at the clock. "Alright!" He grabbed his bag and ran off to his locker for his Chem textbook and went to class.

((Sorry for the wait... I have to clean the kitchen.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> _What kind of question is that?_ He thought. "Uhh...Dunno. Never really thought about it. Why?"


 "Everybody has a goal in life like being a doctor a super hero even a sidekick.My goal is to be a doctor."


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

As Dark left the lunchroom, he gave a loud "Hmmph" as he walked right past Miles. Dark got his books quickly, and walked down the hall to his Chemistry class.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Miles just got to school... he slept in, and just got to school in time for Lunch... good timing!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara got her stuff and went to math."This should be good"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He stood. "Oh. That's a big ambition. Well, I'll see you later." He turned and left for Chemistry.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

BRRRRRRING Period 3

Jason started to pay attention in class more than ever. After that detention, he knew he didn't want to go there more.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark sat down, Chemistry was probably the class he knew the most people in. Jason was next to him, once again. Dark, however, made no acknowledgement that anyone else was there, and waited for the teacher to arrive.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara walked in math.She sat in the back as usual.She got out her math homework for inspection."I am sleepy."


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason then remembered he didn't do his homework, and tried to start it in class to avoid another detention.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason then remembered he didn't do his homework, and tried to start it in class to avoid another detention.


Dark realized Jason was working on his unfinished homework. Dark casted a shield of Telekinisis around Jason, making a false appearence of Jason just stairing at the chalkboard (anyone who looked at him from the front saw this, if you looked from the back, you would see what Jason was really doing, the homework), this way no one would know he was starting it in the beggining of class.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara sat in math.The teacher pick up her homework.He was talking about some  sort of algebra.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason finished the homework with ease. "Okay, it's done. Awesome." He closed his Textbook and looked to the front of the class.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Jason finished the homework with ease. "Okay, it's done. Awesome." He closed his Textbook and looked to the front of the class.


 Dark, realizing Jason was finished, destroyed the false image telekinetic shield, with a small, small, smile. "Hmmph..." Dark sighed, yet again.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

He pulled out his notepad and put it on the table. He stared at the board blankly, not really caring. He sighed and doodled while the teacher began talking. He glanced up and seen Dark sitting quietly, glaring at the board like he could put holes in it. Jason looked quite relieved, and was now staring at the teacher.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara looked at the chalk board."That is kinda confusing."She said in her head.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark continued to stair at the chalkboard, when he thought he'd have a little fun for once. He used telekinisis to lift the eraser and erase everything that was on the board while the teacher faced the class. "Hmm..." Dark mumbled, with slight happiness this time.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason saw the eraser floating in mid-air, erasing the board, and started to laugh quietly. He knew that Dark was doing it, because he was the only one that he knew of that had telekenisis.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan raised his eyebrows as the eraser did it's work. He glanced around. Dark was the only one concentrating enough to really look like he was using his power. He didn't say anything and enjoyed the spectacle.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

((what period are we in atm?))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ((what period are we in atm?))


((Oh that's right. You're in lunch.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ((what period are we in atm?))


 ((You're at lunch, we're at 3rd period))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

"Hmm Hmm Hmm.." Dark quietly laughed. Amazingly the teacher didn't notice this yet, for she just kept rambling on about an assignment, and how she was pleased with the work the class did.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason smiled, still laughing. He wanted to say something to Dark, but risking it for a detention... Not a chance.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara's teacher was talking about the assimeant.Sara was bored.She decided to doodle a little.She finshed doodleing.She made a rose."Wierd."She said in her head.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark, eyes still on the boad, finished erasing all that was there, then used the eraser to tap the teacher on her back. She turned around, and realized nothing was there. 

"Whats this?!" she questioned the class.
Dark didn't reply, just pulled his hood up over his eyes.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan glanced down at what he had doodled. Another clock. He sighed and erased it, then went to doodling another image. He looked up and shrugged. The teacher glared at the class angrily.

"I want to know who did this, now!" She said.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason started to laugh. "I don't know teacher..."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan found it highly amusing and let out a small chuckle. He looked around and noticed Dark with his hood up. It wasn't hard to guess that Dark was the one who had done it. He smiled and glanced at Jason, who was laughing.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara heard someone yelling in the other room."Why is the teacher yelling?"She thought in her head.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark heard someone mumble "I don't think anyone in this class has that power...." this made Dark laugh a little, almost maniaclly.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason then got quiet when he heard Dark laugh. "There's that evil vibe again..." He mumbled.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan silenced himself when Dark laughed. He shivered. Quite the creepy sound. He shifted uncomfortably and glanced at his notepad. A rose had formed on it. He glowered at it, then put his notepad back in his binder.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

The teacher was really getting angry now, face all flushed red. Dark raised hand, and asked if he could be excused from class.
"WHY?" roared the teacher.
"Erm...I forgot my book in my locker..." He lied.
"FINE...go QUICKLY!!!" roared the teacher. They always let the students go out to their lockers if they forgot something on the first day. Dark smirked and walked out the door.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason watched Dark leave class. "_Hey, they didn't let me do that yesterday..._"


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan almost burst out laughing. The teacher was on the edge of hysterical now. She turned and grumbled something about us being 'immature brats.' She began writing on the board angrily.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark paced his way down the halls, he didnt really know where he was going, but he wanted to get away from that class for a while. 'What was I thinking...that was so...unlike me...'

((Someone else gets to start the 40th page now,     			 ))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara glanced out the door."I wonder why Dark is in the hall way?"She thought.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((40 pages. 2 days. New world record.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((This is a good rp))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark looked through a classroom window and shot a sharp glance at Sara. He frowned angrily, and walked off. He was surprised, there werent many staff members around to tell him to get back to class.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((Yeah, we're about to beat Sporge's Cafe... <.<))

Jason sighed and stared ahead to the class.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

As Dark continued to move along, he spotted the bench he sat at the first day, yesterday. "Hmmph..." He sighed, and sat down for a bit. He closed his eyes, and gently drifted off into a light sleep, arms folded.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

BRRRRRRRRRRRINGGGGGGGGGGG Passing Per. to Per. 4

Jason got up and took his books. "4th period is usually a bore..." He said, going to his locker and picking up his notebook. Then he remembered what Miles said, "Meet me at my locker tommorrow afterschool... Alone."

Would he be there this time? "Only one way to find out..." He muttered, walking to class.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

The bell awoken Dark from his sleep. "Final period...Hmmph..." Dark said, walking to his locker to get his books. 'I wonder if the little gathering will happen at Mile's locker today or not...' Dark sneered. 'Final period, English...ugh...'


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara got here doodle and books and went to her locker.She got her chem book and went to class.This is going to be a bore.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((Should we have 4 periods? Or 5?))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((Should we have 4 periods? Or 5?))


 ((I...already made the schedule...    			 . 4 periods plus lunch...))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((5))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> ((5))


((No...    			  :no: ))

Dark sat down for his English 202 class. 'What a bore...english...' he mumbled to himself, but he continued to work.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((Ah, nevermind... Cause some people have 5 and others have 4.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Gabbylala said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((ok ok))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> ((Ah, nevermind... Cause some people have 5 and others have 4.))


 ((Hm? I'm pretty sure I made everyone have 4 periods plus lunch... >_< ))


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 21, 2006)

Fastest growing TBT thread ever? =o

edit: well try to cut the off topic chat a bit =)


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((I'll go check.))

Jason sat down...

BRRRRRRRING!!! LAST PERIOD!! NOBODY SAW THAT COMING... =O

...and started drawing himself with his shades on and shooting fireballs at a random person.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

((Four.))

Ryan stood and headed for his next class. Hero 404. He sighed and sat down near the back. It was a place where he could just doodle and be free from most of the stuff in the class around him. He pulled out his notepad and flipped to a new page. He began doodling. Again.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara walked in to chem class.She sat in the front for once."I have the sudden urge to sit up front.Sara got her chem homework and laid it on the table.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Dark actually fell asleep in this class, his head behind a book they were studdying.
This went by un-noticed, even if someone did notice, Dark wouldn't have cared anyway.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

((Do we have some sort of study hall?))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

Gabbylala said:
			
		

> ((Do we have some sort of study hall?))


 (( :no: ))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((Nah-uh. That can take place in lunch though.))

Jason kept drawing, until he got bored of making stick people fighting eachother... So he started lighting his finger and waving it around to make a motion trail effect.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

((So what's a good time for the end? 6:20 EST?)


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((RP ends the day when people get on the bus and go home.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> ((So what's a good time for the end? 6:20 EST?)


 ((Well, the final bell is gonna ring soon, then we'll board the bus and its done...))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara listened to the teacher tell her about chem.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Gengar said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ((Exactly.))

After the teacher threatened him to stop the Motion Trailing, he went back to drawing. He drew random pictures of him doing random stuff with fire, and eventually drew a really awesome picture of his shades on fire, just sitting on a table. He smirked and flipped a new page open for more space.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara sat in chem.She fell asleep fo a quick second before the teacher notice."that was close."She thought.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

Jason kept drawing until...

BRRRRRRRRRRRINNNNG!!! SCHOOL IS TEH OUT!

He smiled as he packed up and left for Miles' locker.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ryan stood and headed for his locker. He put away some of his books, took out others, stuffed them in his backpack, and headed for the bus.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Sara got her things and headed fo her locker.She put her books away and headed for the bus.She got out of school and went to the edge of the flooting island."It cool up here."She went and sat down in the back seat in the bus.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

After 10 minutes of waiting, Jason gave up and headed towards the bus and got on it.

After the bus got everyone on, it took off and glided down to stops for the students to get off.


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

"looks like this is my stop."Sara ot off the bus to her house.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

And.... Everyone else got off on their stop.

**END OF RP DAY 2**

((Wowness... We've become the fastest growing RP on TBT in two days... <_< Either that means we're spamming, or Sky High's a really good RP. So, uhm, yeah.

NO RP UNTIL GREEN LIGHT!))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

'Another Raincheck...' Dark sighed, as the bus flew off.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 21, 2006)

Aw, I wants to join..
Maybe I can take creativegirl's spot...has she even posted?


----------



## Gabby (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah ??creativegirl?? hasnt even posted.He should be in.


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 21, 2006)

((PM me your form...

No Chat beyond this point, until Green Light))


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 21, 2006)

((Personally, I don't like how this is going... I mean you started before I had a chance to get on, and now we're done at 6 pm... that's not how RPs are supposed to be.))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 21, 2006)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> ((Personally, I don't like how this is going... I mean you started before I had a chance to get on, and now we're done at 6 pm... that's not how RPs are supposed to be.))


((Like I said, the time frame will change, and this isn't like most RP's    			 ))

((BTW, Ultra, I'm gonna go see Night At The Museum tommorow...so Dark will be absent from Sky High tommorow as well.    			 ))


----------



## ??creativegirl?? (Dec 21, 2006)

Um...I dont think I can do this. I will have to read 40 pages. No way. I'm outtie. Avatar, here I come!


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((When is this ging to start?I forgot))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((People complained yesterday about the starting time, so.... 2:00.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((K I will be waiting))((Isn't time yet.I mean if your in ca then it should be nearing 2:00))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((O_O OMG. It's 2..... <_<;

Um, is anybody on?))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((I'm on.Oh.I think terry is.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((Other than you.))


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 22, 2006)

((I'm here.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((Well, we have two people... Wait for a few others and...

Oh jeez.

I can't start it today... My parents are going to get home soon... I need someone to take over for today.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((Why do your parents have to be gone))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((...they have a job...))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((Yes I understand that but why can't you get on the net when your parents are home?I thought you can get on without sneeking on now))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((Yeah, but my parents said that I can't spend the whole day on the computer.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((Hmmm...get on the computer half.Like,play the RP till there is the lunch period.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((But then who is going to do the bells? I'd get Gengar to do it, but he's not on.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((I could do it.You would have to tell me how long to wait.But I will do it.))


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 22, 2006)

((I trust Gengar the most in this RP, since he helped gather the schedules and stuff for me.))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((oh))


----------



## Gabby (Dec 22, 2006)

((Cant we still play iim bored))


----------



## Grawr (Dec 22, 2006)

Attention everybody, The RP has not taken place today. This was due to both my and UltraByte's absences. There will be NO RP playing Saturday, Sunday, and Monday (tommorow, the next day, and Christmas). Please, DO NOT reply to this, as we don't want to waste pages of just discussion. I REPEAT: DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE. Thanks.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 23, 2006)

Wow, you guys are totally missing the point of an RP, arent you...
You dont need everyone on at once to play. That just holds things up.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 23, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are totally missing the point of an RP, arent you...
> You dont need everyone on at once to play. That just holds things up.


For this specific RP, it makes it more enjoyable if multiple people are on. Like I've said, this isnt like most RP's.     

NOW. PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE UNTIL ULTRA STARTS US OFF WITH A NEW DAY ON TUESDAY, OR IF ULTRA SAYS SOMETHIN' ELSE...


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 23, 2006)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are totally missing the point of an RP, arent you...
> You dont need everyone on at once to play. That just holds things up.


 I agree... we need to find a way to allow it to be open all the time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey guys I won't be online much so let's say Tom got permission to learn at his house. :yes:


----------



## Grawr (Dec 24, 2006)

((Okay, cool...I say "DO NOT REPLY" and reply's happen anyway... <_< ))

Well, I guess it'd be a better idea to have the RP goin' all the time, I'll talk to Ultra about it. 


DO NOT REPLY TO THIS MESSAGE!!!!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 27, 2006)

I guess this just kinda died...


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 27, 2006)

I've been really busy...

So I guess this'll just stay open all day. RP to your wish.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2006)

Wee! I'll start back on mine tomorrow. :wintergyroid:


----------



## Gabby (Dec 29, 2006)

Sara walked into the bus."We have been gone from school a long time."I wonder why."She fell asleep on the way to school."I have to stop falling aslee all the time."


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 29, 2006)

"Well I found out I mistook Dark for someone else and learned that Pluto is a spaceship that's just floating out there."


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2007)

Sara walked into school."Uhh I hate this place."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ryan walked up behind Sara. "It's not that bad."


----------



## Gabby (Jan 5, 2007)

"Yeah I know.I have been haveing a bad week."Sara grabs her books from her locker and heads to gov class."I'll see you later Ryan."


----------



## TERRY16389 (Jan 5, 2007)

"See ya." He heads over to his locker and grabs his books for English.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 6, 2007)

Sara went into gov class and sat down at a seat.She got out her homework from the other day."This is going to be a ok day."She mumbled.


----------

